# Needing some idea's?!?!



## Nchaunting (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok well we are doing our first haunt, yup we are virgins!! hehe.....Anyway, the front yard is going to be a full cemetery and the garage is going to be the crematorium and the girls of the group are in charge of doing the inside. We are going to do a witch's lair, but we aren't to sure what all we want to do. The 2 girls are going to be dressed at witches and we have some ideas about a large chair the fire place going and lots of spider webs. Also we have some black cats and other stuff but we need it to be creepy. Any ideas?? ALL ARE WELCOME! I think we are going to go to the thrift shop and pick up old books and some old glasses, I am looking on ebay for the little bottles to fill with all sorts of stuff, fake rats, fingers, bugs etc.... but it's not enough for me....hehe I wana really make a scare.

So any ideas send them my way....

Thanks

Here are some pictures of the New teeth for this year 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Turtle had a witch room last year. Perhaps you can get some ideas from her thread.

http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=2824


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

Best thing to do is go browsing for stuff at various thrift stores and Halloween shops.
The Halloween witch would have in her room:
broom, cat, bat, crow, large cauldron (use the plastic kind and add a large stick and have someone move it around inside the cauldron, book shelf with books, large spell book, cobwebs, crystal ball, crystals, tarot cards, herbs in jars, shells, candles, add a few dead plants for a creepy touch, dead roses.
This should get you started.
Remember, for the witches room to be very effective you have to have detail and proper lighting.
Good Luck


----------



## Toktorill (Sep 15, 2007)

*bubble, bubble, toil and trouble...*

In one of our haunts we had a witch's lair- with a lot less decoration than what you intend.  We made a large cauldron in the center of the room, with a single witch. "She" was one of the volunteers in a black cape, pretending to be hunched over. Her face was a mask, stuffed with paper and held puppet-style. At the right moment another volunteer wearing a gruesome costume popped out of the cauldron, screamed bloody murder, and ripped off the witch's head. The witch slumped to the ground faceless, while momentarily squirting the patrons with a water gun.

My recipe for an extremely quick, cheap, large cauldron:

1) Make the frame/shape out of chicken wire. The bigger, the better- you can hide anything in there, and huge cooking pots are intimidating to TOTs  
2) Wrap around the frame with heavyweight black poly (sold in rolls, 250sqft can run as cheap as $15) I found packing tape applied liberally on the inside did the best job of holding the poly to the chicken wire.
3) As every witch knows, a good cauldron HAS to be black. So most of the work is already done in step #2. A light dusting of silver spray paint really gives it the old-iron look. I suggest applying a thicker coat along the top rim, and any surface that faces "up" that would naturally catch more light. Drizzling florescent green paint as if something boiled over, (brought to life with blacklight) works to great effect.
4) The best part about this is cleanup- you can flatten and roll this prop up in seconds and store it in any shape you want. For its next use it only needs to be bent back into shape, given a paint touch up and its good to go.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

That link doesn't work, this forum doesn't use HTML as far as I know.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> That link doesn't work, this forum doesn't use HTML as far as I know.


The link I gave works for me.


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

ERICK WITH NO K said:


> That link doesn't work, this forum doesn't use HTML as far as I know.


Her image link.
http://img519.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc00304pl6.jpg


----------



## YoSeminoleSam (Dec 21, 2010)

I know this may be a dead discussion (ha!) but I think a good Witch scene could use a cage for children, maybe have an old animal cage filled with baby dolls...


----------

